# liquid egg whites



## burrell3143 (Dec 21, 2007)

liquid egg whites what does everybody think never tried them and only just heard of them how much do you take and are they not high in fat..


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

Nope.. the whites are just pure protein.


----------



## burrell3143 (Dec 21, 2007)

fantastic sounds good to me any recommendation on when to take them and how much..


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

depending what brand you use... i think it works out at 30ml of egg white is the equilivant of one whole egg, so roughly 5grams of protein, imo you should take the equilivant of 6eggs, either drink them or cook with them ie scramble, i add 60ml to my protein shakes to get that little bit extra protein, plus makes them creamy like a proper shake


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

Ive only ever bought fresh eggs and separated the yolks from the albumin myself but i assume that the egg whites you can buy from MP etc are no different, i.e. you can make scrambled eggs to your hearts content.

As for how much, you'd want to work out how much protein you want daily and use X amount of egg whites as one of your protein sources.

How you do this is entirely a matter of personal choice - eggs for breakfast seems to be quite popular though so thats probably a good place to start


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

please post in the correct section, i will now move it to the correct section.


----------



## burrell3143 (Dec 21, 2007)

cheers for the advice will get myself some ordered tomorrow.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

a mate at work got soem and gave me half a bottle to try as they repeated on him bad. I liked them. Per litre it was about 110g of protein. so not too shaby. I made 300ml egg white with 500ml semi skim milk 2 scoops of protein powder, and a dash of sugar free angel delight. It made for a nice shake that i had part of for breakie and then sipped bits throughout the day. I didnt try making omlettes with it but would like to have.

Do the whites ahve all the goodness in them that the fresh eggs do?


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

I got some from my protien, spot on!!


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

I would say liquid egg whites are better because they've been pasturised, which kills salmonella and neutralizes the avidin. making them safe to drink from the tub the brand i used has no taste or smell and 100% free range,


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes i also bought 6 litres for £30 from my protein.Not bad at all considering 1 litre gives you 32 free range egg whites.If i start growing feathers instead of hair im stopping them tho lol


----------

